# Rear rack on z85



## BBoneCloneMN (Oct 21, 2012)

Has anyone here had luck mounting a rear rack on their z85? I've got a 2014 model and have the opportunity this summer to do some touring. I'm certain p-clamps will work for the bottom of the seat stays, but up near the brakes and seat post, things get a bit hairy. 

I'll be cobbling something together with hardware parts myself, but before I go to the store, I figured I'd ask around. 

- Edit: I just threaded the upper rack arm carefully between the brake cable and calipers like many others have done. It mounted just fine and took less time than this post.


----------



## Z'mer (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for posting. I plan to use similar p clamps to mount fenders. Are those pipe clamps from a hardware store? What sizes did you get?


----------



## BBoneCloneMN (Oct 21, 2012)

Those are from Home Depot. I got them in the electrical aisle back by the zip ties, etc. 
If memory serves, the bottom of the seat stays took 3/4" clamps and the top clamps near the brakes are 1/2". 

I will say, the clips look really big at the store causing me to doubt my measurements and buy a 1/4" pair as well, but once you get them home and on the bike, they're pretty easy to ignore. Trust your ruler, not your eyes.


----------



## Z'mer (Oct 28, 2013)

I appreciate your followup. I've seen dedicated rack/fender mount solutions for road bikes without mounts that are a lot more pricey, but similar in function. I like those as it appears they come with the rubber guard.


----------

